# MOVED: Anyone tried The Stork device?



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This topic has been moved to Trying To Conceive Naturally with Fertility / Health Issues.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=322584.0


----------

